# Frozen car door locks



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumper's car door lock is constantly freezing up during the winter. Is there anything that can be done to stop this. He has already had to replace the outside handle once due to him jerking on it at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a specific spray for that, check an auto parts place. I use WD and it works for me.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

WD is probably the best it is water that freezes it WD was specifically made to displace water and does a god job of it. probably give em a lil shot once a week in cold weather. I have in the past when I had locks freeze took my bic lighter and heated the key up and insert it in the lock and put a moderate amount of pressure turning on it and hold give it ten seconds or so and repeat until it gives. It has always worked though somtimes it can be a challenge to heat a key up much in windy weather.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Never thought of WD 40


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven't seen it for a little while used to be a cool t shirt around that said Duct tape - For everything that moves and shouldn't, for everything that should and doesn't - WD-40  

I quit using wd on my guns as I found it could tend to get a little gummy on them. But I use the heck out of it for just about everything else. My other favorite everything lubricant is marvel mystery oil. use it in air tools, fuel additive, guns esp air guns, as cutting oil/ knife sharpening oil. And just about everything else that doesn't call for a heavier thicker lubricant.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Man am I glad that I do not even have to lock my doors. Hell my truck does not even have a key. My cabin only has a gate latch to keep the door closed. You all need to get out of the city


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can buy lock deicer at Wal-Mart. It contains a lubricant too. I've been told that WD-40 gums up locks and shouldn't be used on them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When I lived in the frozen northland(Minnesota) I used alot of WD-40. Never had a gumming problem. I sprayed that stuff on everything except my supper.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

graphite lube only ....


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

I only use graphite on mine where I live because WD-40 freezes solid at -30. The graphite works in all temps and keeps the tumblers working smoothly. The WD-40 I have found will eventually gum up and cause more problems. Also as it displaces moisture it can cause the tumblers in the lock to rust. To each his own. I will stick with the graphite

M


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I found one winter when my boyfriend wanted to do his man thing and keep my car washed that the locks froze alot. I broke 2 keys off that winter. Dirty cars are not pretty, but during cold winters I let my car stay dirty now instead of washing it so much. I haven't had any problems since that winter 3 years ago.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

auto line de-icer always worked for me. I kept a squirt bottle with a shaped nozzle that squirted it directly into the car lock (bought one bottle of lock de-icer in a re-usable bottle) then refilled the bottle whenever I bought line de-icer, and squirted locks all round at each re-fueling, and after every car wash. If a storm was coming I would squirt all the locks then cover the holes with a piece of tape. I never got frozen out unless the ice was all over the car and was more than 1/2 inch thick (only happened once or twice in 20 plus years). Since I was not paid for frozen lock de-icing time on the company car, I developed a real preference for NOT having frozen locks. You can also spray the lock mechanism on the side of the door, that helps, too.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I use silicone spray or silicone grease here. Grease is harder for most to get, but it works well to keep door seals from freezing to the door jam. What is does is not allow the ice to bind to the surface of each item. GM has a spec for silicone grease they say to use on door seals. I get it at work a little goes a long way.


----------

